# Airtel launches new 4Mbps plans....



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 20, 2010)

i was just reading through some forums and i found this : 

*www.airtel.in/applications/leads/impatientones/experience/index.jsp

_*enjoy airtel ke salves with FUP ..... it should be renamed as F**** Y** POLICY*_


----------



## neerajvohra (Mar 20, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> . *it should be renamed as F**** Y** POLICY *



very well said.......lol


----------



## Revolution (Mar 21, 2010)

+1
FU Airtel.....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 24, 2010)

Airtel's upgrade of 256 Kbps connection to 512 Kbps  (Home 649 plan) is a farce too, since they FUP the connection after............5GB O_O 
Precisely why I have just applied for disconnection of Airtel broadband now.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 24, 2010)

that's the problem , just when we thought that broadband in india was making some progress....if airtel keeps it's damn FUP then i am sure airtel users would seriously land in the ditch.....after all why the hell did they introduce FUP?.... sad *******s


----------

